# Samsung launches three new Galaxy Tabs in India



## quagmire (Jul 18, 2013)

*www.thinkdigit.com/FCKeditor/uploads/galaxy%20tab%203.jpg




*Samsung Galaxy Tab 3 311 8-inch* (Wifi +3G)


8-inch WXGA TFT display with 1280X800 pixels (189ppi)
*Exynos 4212 dual-core @ 1.5 GHz with Mali-400MP*
1.5GB RAM
32GB, 64GB internal storage, expandable by up to 64GB
5-megapixel rear camera
1.3-megapixel front facing camera
4,450 mAh battery
Android 4.2 (Jelly Bean)
Weight: 314 grams (Wi-Fi variant)
3G: HSPA,Wi-Fi 802.11 a/b/g/n, Bluetooth 4.0, USB 2.0

Cost : Rs. 25,725




*Samsung Galaxy Tab 3 310 8-inch* (Wifi)


8-inch WXGA TFT display with 1280X800 pixels (189ppi)
*Exynos 4212 dual-core @ 1.5 GHz with Mali-400MP*
1.5GB RAM
32GB, 64GB internal storage, expandable by up to 64GB
5-megapixel rear camera
1.3-megapixel front facing camera
4,450 mAh battery
Android 4.2 (Jelly Bean)
Bluetooth 4.0, USB 2.0
Wi-Fi 802.11 a/b/g/n

-Cost : Rs. 21,495.




*Samsung Galaxy Tab 3 211 7-inch* (Wifi + 3G)


7-inch WSVGA TFT display with 1024X600 pixels (169ppi)
*CPU - Marvell PXA 986 1.2GHz (Cortex A9)*
*GPU - Vivantec GC1000 core *
1GB RAM
8GB, 16GB internal storage, expandable by up to 64GB
3-megapixel rear camera
1.3-megapixel front facing camera
4,000 mAh battery
Android 4.1 (Jelly Bean)
Weight: 302 grams (Wi-Fi variant)
3G: HSPA ,Bluetooth 3.0, USB 2.0

- Cost : Rs. 17,745


- Source


----------



## ashs1 (Jul 18, 2013)

typical samsung... low ppi for a mammoth screen :/..


----------



## quagmire (Jul 18, 2013)

Samsung has gone completely mad!

*Samsung Galaxy Tab 3 7- inch Cons:*

* Look at the performance 
Yesteryear's Nexus 7 beats it by a fair margin in all benchmarks  

* Tablets with NVIDIA Tegra 3, Samsung Exynos 4, and Rockchip RK3188 chips outperform it in most tests.


Spoiler



*liliputing.wpengine.netdna-cdn.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/05/pxa-bench.jpg




*Moreover (antique) dual core Mali 400 MP GPU is better than slower GC1000 GPU


Spoiler



*www.cnx-software.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/01/Vivante_CPU_comparison_table.jpg


-Source  

* Screen resolution 

* No Multi-window feature 

* No NFC support 




*Samsung Galaxy Tab 3 8-inch Cons:*

* Basically the SOC on Galaxy SII  clocked @ 1.5Ghz

* No NFC support  

* Screen resolution 

* Price 



Overall : 
*s3.amazonaws.com/rapgenius/Jack-Nicholson-lol-eccbc87e4b5ce2fe28308fd9f2a7baf3-1658.gif


----------



## lywyre (Jul 19, 2013)

^ I guess it is better to buy Tab2 than Tab3 7"


----------



## Empirial (Jul 19, 2013)

Samsung : Engineer Ji, Samsung Galaxy S3 ko Teen (3) Beelang Badi Kardo

Result : Samsung Galaxy Tab 311/310

Samsung : Engineer Ji, Processor ko 2 Beelang Choti Kardo

Result : Exynos Chipset in Dual Core Avatar 

Samsung : Engineer Ji, You're looking very Handsome Today 

Engineer : Thankz  Aaj meri taraf is 500MB RAM Free (1.5GB)


----------



## quagmire (Jul 19, 2013)

^  You must start a blog!  _kam se kam twitter par toh post karo _


----------



## Empirial (Jul 19, 2013)

quagmire said:


> ^  You must start a blog!  _kam se kam twitter par toh post karo _



LOL 
*New 3rd para added in my previous post


----------



## randomuser111 (Jul 19, 2013)

quagmire, seriously I've said that to him numerous times but he isn't interested !!! 

Tum hi samjhao ab Empirial ko, aka the guy with the best sense of humor on TDF


----------



## gameranand (Jul 19, 2013)

Pathetic.


----------



## Chaitanya (Jul 19, 2013)

I already consider tablets as pathetic & waste of money 
thanks to *samsung makes my belief stronger.*


----------



## quagmire (Jul 19, 2013)

Chaitanya said:


> I already consider tablets as pathetic & waste of money
> thanks to *samsung makes my belief stronger.*



You think the same about iPad and Windows tablets? 
Please explain your "belief".


----------



## snap (Jul 20, 2013)

there is very little use of tablets its better to buy a good phone


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jul 20, 2013)

quagmire said:


> You think the same about iPad and Windows tablets?
> Please explain your "belief".


 +1 to You,buddy.



snap said:


> there is very little use of tablets its better to buy a good phone


Don't comment on cheap budget based Tablets.
Tablets with *Quad Core CPU ,Good GPU and 10.1" or 11.6"* screens are doing great...though much behind than Laptops and will never Touch the performance of Desktops.


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 20, 2013)

professionals like designers, editors, autocad drawings, photographers are putting tablet to good use ...I have seen that


----------



## mastercool8695 (Jul 20, 2013)

I had been waiting for these to launch  

any help here : 

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/buying-advice/173509-tablet-sim-3g-around-10k-reliable-company.html


----------



## quagmire (Jul 31, 2013)

Tab 3 10.1 has turned out pathetic as well. Review : Samsung Galaxy Tab 3 10.1 Review | Android Tablet Reviews
Don't let the benchmarks fool you, check the video.


----------



## amjath (Jul 31, 2013)

> *Review from Engadget*
> *PROS*
> Lightweight, easy to hold
> Built-in IR blaster useful for TV viewing
> ...


Samsung Galaxy Tab 3 10.1 review


----------



## snap (Jul 31, 2013)

its like they are not even trying to make a good device


----------

